# My pics of the 2008 Santa Barbara International Orchid Show



## neo-guy (Mar 1, 2008)

These are pictures from the 2008 Santa Barbara International Orchid Show on March 1, 2008. I did not judge the show this year as I decided to judge the San Francisco show which was the same day. (Unfortunately, I forgot my camera, so i don't have photos of the show!)

The show was quite crowded so I did not get the shots that I would have gotten if I had been there for judging.
The lighting is also poor so the pictures came out a bit yellow.

The highlight of the show in my opinion was the center display as well as the outstanding display of Laelia anceps from SBOE.

Please enjoy!



http://flickr.com/photos/minicatt/sets/72157604023849507/


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 2, 2008)

thank you for the pretty pict. What a crowd of lovely Laelia anceps!! Looks like great quality blooms are exhibited (even if I am not 'the' Cymbidium lover). Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 2, 2008)

Very Nice!! Thanks Peter!!!

Ramon


----------



## neo-guy (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Ramon! For the slipper lovers, I did try and post some pics of the Paphs. There is a nice display of parvies and brachies from Monsoon Flora. They were set in a mountain like display! There were also some nice P. Ho Chi Min's in the show.
Peter


----------



## jblanford (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Peter... We enjoyed the pictures very much. Jim.


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice photos, Peter!

I do love that exhibit!

The orange catt looks like your awarded one!


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice thanks for the photos


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanx for posting. I could almost smell the Dendro. speciosums! I'm starting to 'jones' for an orchid show. I hope Lauris [Cal orchids] brings some nice epi's to the SEPOS show.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 3, 2008)

WOW - you had your work cut out for you with all those pics! Thanks - good job!


----------

